# Has anyone seen a white-roof-paint failure?



## halliwellc (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm thinking of painting the roof white, and I'm wondering if there are any pitfalls, and how it can "go wrong". Traditional asphalt shingles.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Want a white roof, then remove and replace the shingles with white shingles.


----------



## BrowneBearLLC (Apr 8, 2015)

I want to say that they sell a new paint that is made for shingle, may want to Google it. You also may want to look into the white rubber sealant that they paint on trailer roofs, it may also be rated for this.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I have heard of this shingle paint too but have yet to see it deployed anywhere.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

First question would be why do you think you need it? Where is the home located and what is the roof structure like?

I'm in the camp with Joe in that they're way too many red flags with this type of application for me to ever recommend it.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

I cannot even begin to see how this would work . Generally any coating needs a clean solid surface. Old shingles are dirty and the surface is at some stage of degeneration.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Want a white roof, then remove and replace the shingles with white shingles.





Windows on Wash said:


> First question would be why do you think you need it? Where is the home located and what is the roof structure like?
> 
> I'm in the camp with Joe in that they're way too many red flags with this type of application for me to ever recommend it.





jimn01 said:


> I cannot even begin to see how this would work . Generally any coating needs a clean solid surface. Old shingles are dirty and the surface is at some stage of degeneration.


In the interest of doing research with someone else's funds I say give it a go. If it bombs you still have the option of tearing it off and putting white shingles on. But that's just the mad scientist in me speaking.


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

My biggest worry would be if it seals up the joins between shingles, so that any water that gets in between the layers can't run out from under the bottom edge of the shingle the way its supposed to, instead it ends up going sideways into the join of next course down then underneath the shingles into the house. I have never dealt with painted shingles, but have dealt with similar issues on painted tile roofs on many occasions, usually in the middle of a very wet winter :-(


----------

